# Physician Office Lab Billing



## nancydawson (Apr 4, 2017)

We have recently opened a physician OFFICE laboratory in our facility.  We are a multi-group practice and all the different departments will be utilizing this laboratory.  When billing for the labs, do you bill under the ordering physician, the Medical Director or under the group NPI?  Also, if the lab is done the same day as the office visit, does it go on the same claim or billed separately under the ordering physician, medical director or the group NPI?  We are receiving conflicting information on this.  If anyone has any directive on this it would be much appreciated.  Thank you!!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't know of any directive but typically office owned lab/radiology its typically billed under the ordering physician and if other services are performed on the same day they go on the same claim with the E&M and other professional services.


----------

